

SimplyBuilt offering free sites and hosting for promoting OSS projects on GitHub - johnkpush
http://www.simplybuilt.com/explore/free-websites-for-open-source-projects

======
deedubaya
Wondering what one of these sites might look like? Checkout one of our Open
Source projects, SimonSays, here:
[http://simonsays.onsimplybuilt.com/](http://simonsays.onsimplybuilt.com/)

